# Mr. Aloha Got A New Home



## Morgans1stMate (Jul 2, 2018)

(9-22-2018 -- from Mr. Aloha to Morgans1stMate and Talk Budgie Family)

Hi all, my name is Mr. Aloha. I am barely two years old by my best guess based on when Morgans1stMate brought me home Father's Day 2017 to be housemate with Daffodil and later Antoinette. I've enjoyed my time living with my two other budgie housemates and Morgans1stMate and his family.

However as I've gotten a bit bigger, I have gotten louder/more vocal and it was time for me to move on. As much as I've enjoyed playing with my budgie friends and being buddies with Morgans1stMate, I had to pack my travel cage and move.

But Morgans1stMate was way helpful in finding me a new home; he has a co-worker who has a nice family of five with a big house and lots of play space for me to stretch my wings and be vocal. His kids were really excited when they came by to pick me up today and were already trying to figure out whose room I was going to stay in (one of them plays the piano and I love classical music).

I think I am going to like my new place and even this is sort of goodbye, this is just a new beginning for me with new family/friends. Morgans1stMate and his family have been very nice to me; they let me fly and play with my housemate budgies. Being with them got me ready to be with my new family.

Thank you all,
Mr. Aloha (one of the kids is giving me a new name I think - P'ko)


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Best wishes to Mr. Aloha in his new home.
It would be great if his new family opted to join the forum to ensure they learn all about the best practices to care for him for his optimum health and well-being. :fingerx:*


----------



## Morgans1stMate (Jul 2, 2018)

'Morning StarlingWings, yeah I'd imagine they will ease into things seeing as it has not been one full day yet with him; also it'll take a few days for Mr. Aloha to get warmed up to his new space (lot bigger house with more activity and the only other pet is a guinea pig). The new family includes three girls and well, Mr. Aloha likes girls. At least he's had some experience being handled so his new space won't be a total shocker. In a day or two I'll ask how's he's ****ing in. I did mention the forum site as a key resource for info.

Well let's see how the two girls get along w/o their blue buddy. I just cleaned up their space and gave them some new food (all is quiet and tranquil so far)...


----------

